# Hydrocephalus: Anyone else dealt with this?



## NeverForgotten (Jul 17, 2013)

Has anyone else had a puppy with Hydrocephalus? How did you cope? What did you do for treatment? Also do you know if it is genetic? I'm wondering simply because I know the breeder of my puppy is planning on breeding the parents again, and wondering if I should say something. My puppy is 6 weeks old, and will come home in 2 weeks. Thanks,


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I know in people it's not genetic and I assume it's not in dogs either. You might already know about it enough but it's caused by an abnormality within the brain resulting overly large ventricles and an accumulation of cerebrospinal fluid. I wouldn't worry about future litters.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know that a genetic component has been identified. I do hope this breeder does take time to seriously weigh the pros & cons of breeding the pair again--what was the breeder looking to accomplish with this litter? What was the rationale for pairing these two goldens together? Do both goldens come from a long line of cleared goldens (hips, elbows, cardiologist cleared heart, annual eye exams by an ophthalmologist able to be verified on offa.org)? Is the sire & dam AKC champions in some venue with proven performance throughout the pedigree--not just 4 generations back? If not, I think the breeder needs to get educated before contemplating breeding another litter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What is the breeder saying about your puppy? Is he expected to lead a normal life with this condition?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

NeverForgotten said:


> Has anyone else had a puppy with Hydrocephalus? How did you cope? What did you do for treatment? Also do you know if it is genetic? I'm wondering simply because I know the breeder of my puppy is planning on breeding the parents again, and wondering if I should say something. My puppy is 6 weeks old, and will come home in 2 weeks. Thanks,


Are you actually purchasing the puppy or is the breeder giving the puppy to you? You are for a long and potentially costly road so I hope you are entering this with your eyes and heart wide open. 

I know I personally would never a purchase a puppy with a known serious medical problem especially if the breeder is planning to breed the pair again :no:. It just doesn't seem right to me. 

I know with yorkies you would never bred the 2 together again. Would seriously evaluate breeding either one again.

Cozy had a cleft palate puppy in her 2nd litter that did not survive and she and all her pups and the sire were all spayed/neutered after that. If Harley had survived I was going to keep him since he would have been a costly puppy- Since I caused him to be brought into the world I was going to take full responsibility for him for his life.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The OP posted a different thread. The puppy is also blind. The vet and specialist say it is mild.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...dard/203529-help-puppy-has-hydrocephalus.html


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

In humans hydrocephalus it is often not genetic. Often hydrocephalus is the result of an intraventricular hemorrhage (often in premature babies), obstruction of the 3rd ventricle (for whatever reasons, e.g. cancer ependymoma or just hereditary (one just don't know). Treatment with 3rd ventriculostomy or ventriclulo-peritoneal shunt is very successful in humans (= surgery).
Hydrocephalus IN HUMAN can cause easily, if not treated correctly, developmentally delay. The pressure of 'too much fluids in the brain' inhibits the development of the brain. 

Hope that'll help a little bit...

Heike


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Well I can't speak on hydrocephalus in dogs, but my son actually has hydrocephalus. He has had it since birth and as turtle66 mentioned above, his has been treated with a ventricular shunt. I have absolutely no idea if this is possible in a dog, but for my son, he has only had to have the one surgery at 6 months old and his shunt has worked perfectly since (he's now 12 years old) He has no developmental delays, although I am told it often times does.

I would definitely talk to your vet to see about the options you have - hopefully a shunt is one. If there are no options, the hydrocephalus would be fatal, as the built up fluid would have no where to go...


----------



## NeverForgotten (Jul 17, 2013)

MikaTallulah said:


> Are you actually purchasing the puppy or is the breeder giving the puppy to you? You are for a long and potentially costly road so I hope you are entering this with your eyes and heart wide open.
> 
> I know I personally would never a purchase a puppy with a known serious medical problem especially if the breeder is planning to breed the pair again :no:. It just doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> ...


The breeder is giving me the puppy, and is picking up the cost of the specialist that did the diagnosis. I am prepared to spend a small fortune ($10,000-$25,000) on the puppy, I decided he was worth it to me. We are in the process of negotiating if the breeder will help in the cost of some on the medical expenses, although I'm planning on paying for it all to be on the safe side. The breeder (and specialist + regular vet) didn't think there would be a problem with breeding the pair again and that it wasn't genetic. I was still secretly hoping I could give her info that might change her mind, or at least get her to use a new stud for the next breeding. They almost lost the pup at the very beginning and he was starved for oxygen but they were able to revive him. I don't know if that is a factor or not. The parents do have their OFA clearances, and they do seem to be a relatively reputable breeder.


----------



## NeverForgotten (Jul 17, 2013)

MikaTallulah said:


> Are you actually purchasing the puppy or is the breeder giving the puppy to you? You are for a long and potentially costly road so I hope you are entering this with your eyes and heart wide open.
> 
> I know I personally would never a purchase a puppy with a known serious medical problem especially if the breeder is planning to breed the pair again :no:. It just doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> ...


Is it genetic in yorkies???


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it. Golden retrievers as a breed have enough issues as it is. Why risk adding another life threatening disease to the pool??? Thank you for taking the puppy though!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ServiceDogs said:


> I wouldn't risk it. Golden retrievers as a breed have enough issues as it is. Why risk adding another life threatening disease to the pool??? Thank you for taking the puppy though!


There is just SO much that we don't understand. I will never ever understand why someone would risk the breeding again. We're talking dogs here, not humans, it's just not worth it....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

NeverForgotten said:


> Is it genetic in yorkies???


Breeding advice:*
Affected animals should not be bred. Even though little is known about the heritability of this condition, it is also preferable to avoid breeding dogs who are unaffected but have a familial history of hydrocephalus. 

What breeds are affected by ... ?
Boston terrier
Cairn terrier
Chihuahua
English (British) bulldog
Lhasa apso
Maltese terrier
Manchester terrier
Pekingese
Pomeranian
Poodle, toy
Shih tzu
Yorkshire terrier


Hydrocephalus | Canine Inherited Disorders Database | University of Prince Edward Island


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It can be genetically based or trauma related but the general feeling at least with yorkies is that it is not worth the risk. Repeat litters are not done by reputable breeders unless they are 100% sure it was do to trauma!


----------



## Jack Meirod (May 29, 2013)

I'm sorry, but is this a joke? A blind puppy's condition is "mild"? Why in the world would you or anyone else take this on. It's a dog, not a human being. You do know that dogs can be humanely euthanized, right?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jack Meirod said:


> I'm sorry, but is this a joke? A blind puppy's condition is "mild"? Why in the world would you or anyone else take this on. It's a dog, not a human being. You do know that dogs can be humanely euthanized, right?


Personally I find this statement highly offensive. Yes, it's a dog. But many of us believe they have value as a living being. Blind dogs get along extremely well and that fact that she is willing to take on a dog with disabilities is highly admirable IMO. FWIW, we took on a dog that even rescue was ready to put down due to hemolytic anemia. Yes, he could be humanely euthanized, but 7 years later he is a valued ( and healthy) member of our family. What he's given to so many definitely tells me he is of much value and has purpose!


----------



## Jack Meirod (May 29, 2013)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Personally I find this statement highly offensive. Yes, it's a dog. But many of us believe they have value as a living being. Blind dogs get along extremely well and that fact that she is willing to take on a dog with disabilities is highly admirable IMO. FWIW, we took on a dog that even rescue was ready to put down due to hemolytic anemia. Yes, he could be humanely euthanized, but 7 years later he is a valued ( and healthy) member of our family. What he's given to so many definitely tells me he is of much value and has purpose!


Yes dogs have value -- as companions to human beings, as working animals, etc. We have an obligation to treat them ethically and humanely at a minimum and hopefully provide them with affection and a good life. A pet that someone owns and has grown attached to that becomes ill is one thing. It makes sense that the owner would, for his or her own emotional well being, expend resources to treat the dog if possible. However, they are still dogs, not human beings. To take a seriously ill and permanently disabled young puppy and spend thousands and thousands of dollars on treatments when those resources could be spent on humans in need is, to me, unethical. It is of course your right to do so, I just can't fathom it and think it represents poor ethical and moral judgment.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If the dog is not in pain or suffering, and someone is willing to do what it takes to keep the puppy content and pain free, why not?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So you think all those dogs in rescue that need hw treatment, maybe a hip repaired etc should just be euth'ed... that they have no value? I would think there are thousands of families who have adopted them that would say otherwise. Just because they aren't perfect doesn't mean they don't have value or purpose.... many have purpose just BECAUSE of those disabilities.


----------



## NeverForgotten (Jul 17, 2013)

Jack Meirod said:


> I'm sorry, but is this a joke? A blind puppy's condition is "mild"? Why in the world would you or anyone else take this on. It's a dog, not a human being. You do know that dogs can be humanely euthanized, right?


I said the the Hydrocephalus was mild. The blindness isn't that big a deal (I would recommend reading about Fair Ellen Fair Ellen, Jean, Lady, and Bunty). The puppy doesn't know it's blind, and certainly isn't bothered by it. Yes, he isn't a human being, and he is just a dog. And I am not going to kill him, simply because some random person on a forum thinks I should. Sorry, I mean no offense, but I won't do it as long as he is still pain free for the most part and enjoying life. When it comes to a point where he isn't, I won't keep him here. But until then I'm gonna keep him here.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I really admire you. I plan to get a adopt a special needs furrbutt someday but I know I could not do it in the near future.

Do you have any pics of you soon to be new baby!!!


----------



## NeverForgotten (Jul 17, 2013)

MikaTallulah said:


> I really admire you. I plan to get a adopt a special needs furrbutt someday but I know I could not do it in the near future.
> 
> Do you have any pics of you soon to be new baby!!!


I haven't taken any pics of him yet, gotcha day is coming soon though!


----------

